# Vicky treadmills journal -Back in beast mode post university brain!!



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello guys and girls

Thought I'd start a journal again to post workouts and progress for anyone who's interested !

Hoping to compete in a years time.

Not sure when or where but not putting too much pressure on !

Training hard again now after finishing my degree , my head is back in the gym where it always wants to be !!!

















This is where I'm at at the moment !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Trained legs yesterday with Jase !

Did legs with a negative focus

Warm up on spin bike then

3x10 negative lie down leg press









3x10/12 abductor and adductor negative

3x10 wide stance squats (I superset with box step ups )

3x10 leg extension negative










3x10 hamstring curl

3x10 lying hamstring curl ouch !

Then finished them off with sumo straight leg deads and lunges !! Ouchhhh !

Oh and donkey calf raise


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

You look great already, you'll definitely be competing well in a years time. :thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

naturalun said:


> You look great already, you'll definitely be competing well in a years time. :thumbup1:


Thankyou got a long way to go !


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Vikky how long have you been training to get to where you are now? What's your motivation?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty good leg session there. Better than some of the stuff i read in muscle & fitness.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Rest day today  bored already


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> Pretty good leg session there. Better than some of the stuff i read in muscle & fitness.


Was a miracle me abd Jase didn't kill each other we normally don't train together as we both have different ideas !! Was a combination of both of us yesterday ! My hamstrings are screaming which is good as they are a lagging body part for me


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Richard_P said:


> Vikky how long have you been training to get to where you are now? What's your motivation?


Hello !

I was very I'll when I was younger with m.e and became over weight due to being bedridden so when I was recovering I started exercising as recommended and it slowly became a huge part of my life !

Abit too big as became obsessed and went the other way but now my aim is to help others !!

Should start pting part time in a few weeks !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely following this. Look amazing in the pics. Jason's quads look awesome too. Good luck with your goals!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely following this. Look amazing in the pics. Jason's quads look awesome too. Good luck with your goals!!


Thanks ! Should of put it under competitive journals but seems so far off yet !!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What show/class are you aiming for?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> What show/class are you aiming for?


I really don't know !!! I'm 5ft 10 and weight is at 66kg and think I may hold too much to do bikini so probably figure

Any feed back or suggestions would be great ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vickky said:


> I really don't know !!! I'm 5ft 10 and weight is at 66kg and think I may hold too much to do bikini so probably figure
> 
> Any feed back or suggestions would be great ?


I agree. You look more suited to figure than bikini. Bikini had always seemed to me, that it doesn't REALLY need that much effort. It's what it says - a nice bikini body, you hold a decent ammount of muscle and suit figure more. Just my opinion.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and clean the mirror ya mucky cow lol.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this will be a great read I'm sure


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What's the donkey calf machine like Vickky, I don't think I have ever seen seen one, it looks a bit awkward, why not get Jase to sit across your your back like they did in the old days

Ps your both looking good


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh and clean the mirror ya mucky cow lol.


Hahaha I was just thinking that when doing my makeup !!!! Ops !!! I'll get right on it !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What's the donkey calf machine like Vickky, I don't think I have ever seen seen one, it looks a bit awkward, why not get Jase to sit across your your back like they did in the old days
> 
> Ps your both looking good


It's amazing ! Just that small change of angle really stings ! It's not awkward once your in it just shove your ass back


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Between you and Kristina I've got some mighty fine inspiration going on 

Looking fantastic in your shots


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Between you and Kristina I've got some mighty fine inspiration going on
> 
> Looking fantastic in your shots


Ah Thankyou !!!! That's such a awesome thing to say to someone like me !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved your thread to correct place hun.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hera said:


> I've moved your thread to correct place hun.


Thankyou !! What a muppet !!! Hope your well lovely x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Vickky said:


> Thankyou !! What a muppet !!! Hope your well lovely x


All good thanks hun  Happy to have dropped 13lbs (only realised this a few days ago!) so back to where I wanted to be 

Now to work hard to achieve a similar physique to you!!! Although I won't achieve it...I'm not dedicated enough!

Definitely subbed though  xx


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hera said:


> All good thanks hun  Happy to have dropped 13lbs (only realised this a few days ago!) so back to where I wanted to be
> 
> Now to work hard to achieve a similar physique to you!!! Although I won't achieve it...I'm not dedicated enough!
> 
> Definitely subbed though  xx


Well done you !!! I type this eating my porridge after a shake ! But the porridge has Nutella and banana added ! Ops !

Been revising all morning so needed some carbs !









On another note my shoulders are coming in slowly









4 weeks til holiday !!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo, nutella! You're looking awesome.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ooo, nutella! You're looking awesome.


I know ! Naughty but a tsp isn't guna kill me ! I'm not stepping on stage yet !! Any holidays planned for you this year ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Vickky said:


> I know ! Naughty but a tsp isn't guna kill me ! I'm not stepping on stage yet !! Any holidays planned for you this year ?


I meant I know about Nutella not that I'm looking awesome ! Ops !

Should read before I press post !

Thankyou xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Vickky said:


> I know ! Naughty but a tsp isn't guna kill me ! I'm not stepping on stage yet !! Any holidays planned for you this year ?


Your aim is stage then? In terms of appearance, your physique is exactly what I would love to achieve 

No holiday for me...it's a crucial time for work and I'm taking on an intern so can't disappear. But hoping to go to Dubai in the Autumn. How about you?



Vickky said:


> I meant I know about Nutella not that I'm looking awesome ! Ops !
> 
> Should read before I press post !
> 
> Thankyou xx


Ha ha...I knew what you meant


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hera said:


> Your aim is stage then? In terms of appearance, your physique is exactly what I would love to achieve
> 
> No holiday for me...it's a crucial time for work and I'm taking on an intern so can't disappear. But hoping to go to Dubai in the Autumn. How about you?
> 
> Ha ha...I knew what you meant


Yeah I think so eventually ! Starting personal training for a gap year now I've finished my degree so can really get into it !

Oooo a intern !!! Congrats !

We are doing a last minute deal ! Don't care as long as it's hot and clean lol prob bed up in turkey again !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Vickky said:


> Yeah I think so eventually ! Starting personal training for a gap year now I've finished my degree so can really get into it !
> 
> Oooo a intern !!! Congrats !
> 
> We are doing a last minute deal ! Don't care as long as it's hot and clean lol prob bed up in turkey again !!


Last minute deal is a great idea. That's what we did for our honeymoon.

PT work sounds really exciting! Earn some money and be your own boss!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Had a bad afternoon not being able to satisfy hunger ! I blame the Nutella ! Need to do a food shop so resorted to tuna and sweet potatoe for tea but not before I had a few slices of bread and butter !!! Why !!!!! I'm gluten intolerant for gods sake !


















BLOATED !!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vickky said:


> Had a bad afternoon not being able to satisfy hunger ! I blame the Nutella ! Need to do a food shop so resorted to tuna and sweet potatoe for tea but not before I had a few slices of bread and butter !!! Why !!!!! I'm gluten intolerant for gods sake !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloated? Shut up lol.

Didn't do a very good job of cleaning all that gunk off the mirror did ya? Looks like you've been squeezing spots in it or Jason has got something else on it... Lol.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Tried to post yesterday but my phone decided against it !

Yesterday was chest and triceps abd hiit cardio

Warm up on spin bike

Warm up 3x15 cable flies

3x12 db chest press negatives

3x12 db fly negatives super set with push ups

3x12 incline barbell press negative superset with this mean push-up matrix - 5 reg push-ups 5 wide 5 wide hands turned out 5 narrow 5 clap !

3x12 low cable fly like this










Then triceps 

3x15 tricep push down

3x10 superset of close grip reverse bench press and tricep db kickback abd behind head press with plate !

Finish off with dips to failure !

Then 10 mins HIIT on bike !! 

Went on the family boat yesterday was lovely ! Hope everyone had a great bank holiday


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Well walking will be off the cards tomorrow ! Legs today volume ! German volume training on squats ! Loving the new equipment at the gym


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Looking seexxyyy wooo!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Looking seexxyyy wooo!


Thankyou !!! Hope your well x


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Vickky said:


> Thankyou !!! Hope your well x


Im good hun nice to see there are still familiar faces on here


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Im good hun nice to see there are still familiar faces on here


Yeah I remember how heated your journal used to get !!! I was off for ages doing my degree ! Where you been ?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Vickky said:


> Yeah I remember how heated your journal used to get !!! I was off for ages doing my degree ! Where you been ?


Ahh I went and got a rubbish boyfriend and blah blah blah lol im still training though but without any pressure I was putting on myself before. I had a rubbish phone aswell for I dont know how long and tapatalk was rubbish on it. Bit gutted I cant access my old account now! Whats been going on with you in a nutshell? Got a lot of reading to do! Lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Ahh I went and got a rubbish boyfriend and blah blah blah lol im still training though but without any pressure I was putting on myself before. I had a rubbish phone aswell for I dont know how long and tapatalk was rubbish on it. Bit gutted I cant access my old account now! Whats been going on with you in a nutshell? Got a lot of reading to do! Lol


Ah you need to find a goodun !!!

Yeah I'm just finishing my degree so deciding what to do with my life !!! Easier said than done !!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Vickky said:


> Ah you need to find a goodun !!!
> 
> Yeah I'm just finishing my degree so deciding what to do with my life !!! Easier said than done !!


Always the way chick! Ul get there


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so today took some progress pictures and think I'm finally starting to tighten up again


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed! Looking ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Subbed! Looking ace! :thumbup1:


Thanks should of cropped my head out lol moody face on !!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Ahh I went and got a rubbish boyfriend and blah blah blah lol im still training though but without any pressure I was putting on myself before. I had a rubbish phone aswell for I dont know how long and tapatalk was rubbish on it. Bit gutted I cant access my old account now! Whats been going on with you in a nutshell? Got a lot of reading to do! Lol


Did you not get my facebook reply about accessing your account?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Great pics Vicky


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Hera said:


> Did you not get my facebook reply about accessing your account?


I did but I need access to my old email address the account is attached to and I cant even remember what the email address is let alone the password for it lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> I did but I need access to my old email address the account is attached to and I cant even remember what the email address is let alone the password for it lol


If you confirm your old username, I can update the account with your email address if you let me know what it is. You can click the 'contact us' link to let me know 

Sorry Vicky for hijacking you journal!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hera said:


> If you confirm your old username, I can update the account with your email address if you let me know what it is. You can click the 'contact us' link to let me know
> 
> Sorry Vicky for hijacking you journal!


No worries !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello all ! Yesterday was cardio and a bubble in the therapy pool for me as I could hardly walk !

Today was back -

Warm up on cables

Bent over row with bb 3x12

Single armed row on cable

Close grip lat pull down

Wide grip lat pull down

Heavy dead lifts ss with negative pull ups

Then tried a new type of HIIT on the spin bike = ouch !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leg doms. Gotta love them!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leg doms. Gotta love them!!!


For once it was hamstring doms ! Those sumo straight legs !!!! I've got a foam roller in the bedroom !!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vickky said:


> For once it was hamstring doms ! Those sumo straight legs !!!! I've got a foam roller in the bedroom !!


Good. Hamstrings is something you want/need to work on isn't it? Foam rolling IT band - sickening!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good. Hamstrings is something you want/need to work on isn't it? Foam rolling IT band - sickening!


Yeah I need to work on them badly  and glute activation !!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vickky said:


> Yeah I need to work on them badly  and glute activation !!!


Same with me, my quads completely overpower hamstrings. I can't do sldl because of lower back injury long term so limited to what I can do. Do you do glute ham raises?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Same with me, my quads completely overpower hamstrings. I can't do sldl because of lower back injury long term so limited to what I can do. Do you do glute ham raises?


Yeah added them in a few weeks ago along with sumo sldls and more hamstring focus as I'm the same as you too much quad development ! My gym doesn't have a glute ham raise so we make this


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leg doms. Gotta love them!!!


Agree. Only been back an hour from the gym and the doms are kicking in!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree. Only been back an hour from the gym and the doms are kicking in!!


That's impressive ! Wouldn't want to be you tomorrow !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree. Only been back an hour from the gym and the doms are kicking in!!


After an hour!!! Ouch that's gonna be bad tomorrow lol

Yeah they look good Vikky. Good addition.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Vickky said:


> Yeah added them in a few weeks ago along with sumo sldls and more hamstring focus as I'm the same as you too much quad development ! My gym doesn't have a glute ham raise so we make this


Nice. I'm a big fan of glute ham raises:thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice. I'm a big fan of glute ham raises:thumbup1:


Wish we had a machine but hey we have every thing else lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Vickky said:


> Wish we had a machine but hey we have every thing else lol


Been meaning to try these for ages.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello all ! So gym and diet have been abit all over shop as finished Uni on Monday so several celebrations under way ! Still trained legs Tuesday focussing on my lagging hams ! Then chest and tris yesterday ! Today I'm at a spa so guna chill out ! Will pop a photo of me in the glorious robes ! Haha


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

I am alive honest ! Smashed glutes and hammies today ! Had a photoshoot on Friday so been head down getting ready for that ! Now just chilling before my birthday Thursday and holiday in 2 weeks ! Couldn't resist this


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Subbed to the journal. Happy birthday for tomorrow =)

Duracell


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

[QUOT E=DURACELL12;5067235]Subbed to the journal. Happy birthday for tomorrow =)

Duracell


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Bonjour all !

Well I am back from my birthday celebrations and my all inclusive holiday feeling a tab blubbery !

Hit training hard when returned last Wednesday and water is slowly dropping off but got post holiday bulge and blues !

how is everyone !?


----------

